# VK - Blitzen RTA now in stock!



## Gizmo (8/1/18)

The All new Geek Vape Blitzen RTA is now in stock!

https://www.vapeking.co.za/geek-vape-blitzen-rta.html​

Reactions: Like 1


----------

